# Caulk or sealant advice please



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

The plaster has shrunk back from the skirting on one wall. As per the title what is recommended to fill the gap please


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Decorators Caulk - that is paintable - 

Cut out the old and then reapply


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah any decorators caulk should do it , pound shop stuff seems to work fine


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Be careful as some of the cheap caulks can create a glossy look when painted over - really only seen on medium to dark matt finishes but visible none the less.

I've actually gone back to good old powder in a box, mix with water, Polyfilla of late - not as flexible or as convenient as caulk in a tube but i find it much easier to sand smooth and it seems to bond better to shallow hollows in existing paintwork when redecorating.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Screwfix No Nonsense caulk. Cheap and good quality. Same with their Silicone Sealants.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

percymon said:


> Be careful as some of the cheap caulks can create a glossy look when painted over - really only seen on medium to dark matt finishes but visible none the less.
> 
> I've actually gone back to good old powder in a box, mix with water, Polyfilla of late - not as flexible or as convenient as caulk in a tube but i find it much easier to sand smooth and it seems to bond better to shallow hollows in existing paintwork when redecorating.


Thanks for that, I think I might stick to caulk in this case for convenience sake don't fancy filling an 8ft run


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

caulk is useful as can be sanded also


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Plenty of caulk/ gap fillers are difficult to paint over, especially with emulsion even if they say paintable on the tube.
The pros are recommending a good primer coat first.
Dunlop was the recommendation in one of the trade mags but I can't find it on the shelf anywhere


----------

